# Timer website?



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

I tried searching but I didn't find one, maybe i used the wrong search terms..

My brother on here RyanReese uses this site but I can't ask him until tonight when I see him. He goes to this one site where it gives him a scramble at the top of the page. Then there are two columns, one displaying the time on his current solve, and on the right it displays his times for his previous solves. You press space bar to start the timer, and spacebar to stop it when you finish

I can't seem to find it...in case this helps, the color of the website has like a white background, black text


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 29, 2010)

http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.htm There ya go. You can change the bg color and stuff in the options thing.


PS. Why did you copy my avatar?


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

Ah yes that is the site. How do you change bg color? Options?

And I just thought it was a funny avatar.


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

Nevermind I found the options. Now I can try and get Sub 1 minute through the Race to Sub 30 thread 

Dang my F2L sucks. I have like a 40 second F2L ://


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 29, 2010)

show timer options>Invert colors 
You can also change the green bar color in the "top bar color" option.

Ok lol.


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

Also, I might as well ask..

It gives the algorithms..how do I hold the cube when i am scrambling it? Does it matter?


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 29, 2010)

The official way (WCA regulation) is white/black on top and green in front.


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

oo ok thanks I'll scramble it as such


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> The official way (WCA regulation) is white/*black *on top and green in front.


 
???

4d)	Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white (*or the lightest colour* by default) face on top and green (or the darkest adjacent face by default) on the front.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 29, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ???
> 
> 4d) Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white (*or the lightest colour* by default) face on top and green (or the darkest adjacent face by default) on the front.


 

Do people in Europe totally obey this rule?
I've noticed a lot of the time that blue faces are darker than green, red, and orange faces, and scramblers just obey to "white top, green front"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Do people in Europe totally obey this rule?
> I've noticed a lot of the time that blue faces are darker than green, red, and orange faces, and scramblers just obey to "white top, green front"


 
I do feel this is a little ambiguous. The way I read the rule 4d, I've always assumed that it means:
"If the puzzle has a white face and a green face, the white face should go on top and the green face should go in front. If the puzzle has a white face but does not have a green face, the white face should be on top and the darkest face adjacent to the white face should be in front. If the puzzle had a green face but does not have a white face, the lightest color should be on top, and if the green face is adjacent to that face, it should be in front, but if not, the darkest adjacent face should be in front. If the puzzle has neither a white or green face, the lightest color should be on top and the darkest adjacent color to the top face should be in front."

But you can see how that's a little more unwieldy.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Do people in Europe totally obey this rule?
> I've noticed a lot of the time that blue faces are darker than green, red, and orange faces, and scramblers just obey to "white top, green front"


 
I understand it as _"Put white on top (if impossible then lightest) and green on front (if impossible then darkest adjacent)"_. So if white and green are there and adjacent, it doesn't matter how bright or dark the colors are. Because the parts inside the parentheses only get used if the parts outside the parentheses can't get used. I agree the rule's wording is weird, I don't know what "by default" is supposed to mean there.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2010)

I mostly follow this rule, but if a cube has a black face *instead of white* I scramble black top green front. The reasoning is that (a) this allows checking the image, and (b) this really gives the same scramble to this person. I asked a few people and they agree that this goes with the spirit of the law, even if it conflicts with the rule as written. I think the "lightest side" "darkest side" thing is supposed to be there to deal with totally different color schemes, and isn't supposed to let a non-CN person who has one color different try completely new scrambles.


----------



## _D2_ (Sep 29, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ???
> 
> 4d)	Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white (*or the lightest colour* by default) face on top and green (or the darkest adjacent face by default) on the front.


 
Why so? I know you can start to solve it with the color you choose (lol obvious) but why scramble is done with white in top and green in front?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

I interpreted this the same that Stefan and Mike did (but Mike was quite a bit more verbose about getting to the end haha). I do agree with qqwref though, and I think something in the rules should be amended to somehow reflect that scenario.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

CUBETIMER.


----------

